# Two groups in a BOL



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

BOL = Bug Out Location

Say you have a friend and his family. They are preppers like you. Something bad happens and you decide to bug out to your cabin and you go in a group of two families. Each family is prepared with fully loaded cars and trailers. 

In the cabin there is room or the other family use their tents while you and your family use the cabin..etc. Both families help in hunting , cooking , etc. 

My question is about supplies of the two families. 
Do you throw all supplies in one location and use by everyone ? 
Do you keep them separate and throw a week worth in the common pantry ? 
Do you keep them separate and each family cooks their own meals ?

The question is not about something that one of the families has and the other doesn't . It is understood they will share anything as needed. But we are talking about the general stock of supplies. Do you keep them separate or do you mix everything ?

My own view is something in the middle. Keep everything separate and share something like a week worth in a common pantry. If suppose after a few days news come and the two families make different decisions ( one thinks problem is over and is heading back home, while other is staying for two more weeks ) then supplies are still separate in general. 

What you all think ?


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

I would put half the supplies in the BOL for use by both parties. Eating together vs. two seperate meal preperations will stretch the food a little more. The second half of the supplies I would cache someplace so that in case something happens to the BOL you do not lose all of your food supplies.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that each group would need to be independant of each other otherwise one might feel that they are being used to supplement the other group.

I have had room-mates who said that we should throw everything into a pot and take what we need out of the pot whenever it is needed. Well, turned out that one roomie got fatter and the others got skinnier. The food was in the fridge / freezer / cupboard and he would snack on it all because his work-hours were quite random compared with the schedules of the rest of us. He had more time to "snack" when others were not home.

Some people have no self-control when it comes to certain things and you wouldn't want to find out too late that they have no self-control when it comes to food, water or anger management.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

While I am not sure how best to store the supplies, I do know that it is generally more efficient to cook for a larger group. I might keep the supplies separately, but have each group take turns cooking for the entire bunch.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

seperate the supplies but have a common area and add a week or so to it from each group at a time. as for cooking one cooking area can be better secured and utilized.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

You know I just got another scenario to think about involving two groups or two families deep in the woods.

Say the parents are middle aged and they have teenage kids. 
Say boys and girls go fishing or collecting wood, or something. 
Don't ya think something else may happen behind the bushes ? 
Teenage hormones you know ? 

Two possible concerns here. 
One immediate concern is - according to some reading I did - bears can be attracted to the smell of semen. Another concern in survival situation, is unwated pregnancy ... or any pregnancy for that matter. 

It can even evolve in a bigger problem of fragmenting the camp of these two groups/families if parents know what happend and got too upset. 

So, do you propose to put teenagers on leash or what ?

I will apreciate it if teenagers are on this forum and they give us their input.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

A 100% inventory of the food should be taken. A plan of rationing the food and exactly what was taken and when should be logged. It should be kept in a locked place that can only be accessed by the two heads of the households or given out by them. Nothing would make survival more bearable than a sense of community, especially with another family being there that was on the same page. If times are desperate, I think even the most human of us would result to eating a fish before brining it back to the clan(not saying I would but we can never say in that kind of situation). But atleast what was stocked would be safe. 

As for teenage kids going off 'fishing' together, my only suggestion would be to bring a big pack of condoms and doll them out under the table with 'the talk' if you know something is going on. Tell the boy to ration them to atleast once every two weeks or something. And if that doesn't stop them, then hope there is a midwife in the area .


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Nowadays, pregnancy is considered a "disease" by many that needs to be erradicated, and yet, only 100 years ago pregnancy was considered a gift from god and the children a blessing, not a curse.

My great-grandmother was 17 when she had her first daughter (my grandmother) and continued to push out another 12 children (including twins) in the years that followed. My grandfather was born to a family of 12 children (he was 3rd in line). 

Today, if someone has more than three children, the parents are looked at like they are freaks of nature. I have a cousin with 4 children and another cousin with 5 children and they have troubles with camping gear and vehicles ... because companies do not build to those situations.

Allow teenagers to have children, but, support them as a family instead of sending them out into the world to fail horribly. Let the hormones do what they are supposed to do - make babies and nurture them ....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't send the teenage boy and the teenage girl alone together into the woods to gather firewood.

But for pregnancy, for a woman of any age or marital status, it would be a good idea to have a childbirth handbook. One made for emergency resonders might be nice, but a better one, such as geared toward midwives, is best. Midwives often deliver in home settings and with natural birth without interventions. Such a book covers the whole birth and afterwards more in-depth, and doesn't assume there's a hospital or doctor handy for back-up. 

One that I have is called "Spiritual Midwifery". It's not religious. The "spiritual" part has more to do with working with your body and going with the flow. Mind over matter. Etc.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> Allow teenagers to have children, but, support them as a family instead of sending them out into the world to fail horribly. Let the hormones do what they are supposed to do - make babies and nurture them ....


Yes, boss ... but remember they are in a bug out location ..

They are a small group of refugees that do not even have the numbers of 3rd world refugees among which you may find a midwives , nurses and even doctors. They are around 10 people or less hiding in a remote area in a very uncertain situation. Pregnancy brings a serious complication in the mix.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That whole situation sounds like trouble, partnerships always end up with each partner thinking that they give more, do more, know more etc. 
who ever owns the BOL would need to form some kind of fair trade agreement with both groups. this agreement would need to be in writing so people couldn't say that they didn't say that. 
Stores should be for emergency rations unless forced to shelter inside for a period of time.
Hunting and gathering goods should become shared group property, as long as everyone puts in a reasonable amount of effort.
Teenagers would have to realize the complications of a bush pregnancy and act accordingly. If Adults tell them not to without a full explanation as to why not to it won't work , look at history .Most teens have trouble seeing very far down the road, especially in todays instant environment. Forcing them to do or not do anything will compound the problem teens need to take ownership of their decisions and feel comfortable asking the adults around them for council.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Nowadays, pregnancy is considered a "disease" by many that needs to be erradicated, and yet, only 100 years ago pregnancy was considered a gift from god and the children a blessing, not a curse.
> 
> My great-grandmother was 17 when she had her first daughter (my grandmother) and continued to push out another 12 children (including twins) in the years that followed. My grandfather was born to a family of 12 children (he was 3rd in line).
> 
> Today, if someone has more than three children, the parents are looked at like they are freaks of nature.....


Agreed... but times are different. Lack of modern medical care and medicines and the need for many hands to help out made many children more of a need. Now with a larger population and modern society, having 12 kids and trying to get them to all the various programs (soccer, ballet, etc.) that they're in would be darn near impossible. In modern society where we have conveniences and lots of free time plus the fact that medicine now allows almost all to make it to adult hood, the "need" for a lot of kids isn't there anymore. Instead having a few or a lot becomes a choice not a necessity.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Don't send the teenage boy and the teenage girl alone together into the woods to gather firewood.


This seems like the best solution: simple and elegant.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

sinbad said:


> BOL = Bug Out Location
> 
> Say you have a friend and his family. They are preppers like you. Something bad happens and you decide to bug out to your cabin and you go in a group of two families. Each family is prepared with fully loaded cars and trailers.
> 
> ...


*Say you have a friend and his family. They are preppers like you. Something bad happens and you decide to bug out to your cabin and you go in a group of two families. Each family is prepared with fully loaded cars and trailers.*
bad decession right from the start, each family has friends and family that will eventually show up.

*In the cabin there is room or the other family use their tents while you and your family use the cabin..etc. Both families help in hunting , cooking , etc.*

this will never work either, wait til it rains or snows for 5 days, the people in the tent will be moving in nthe cabin.

*
My question is about supplies of the two families. 
Do you throw all supplies in one location and use by everyone ? 
Do you keep them separate and throw a week worth in the common pantry ? 
Do you keep them separate and each family cooks their own meals ?*
you're living in different quarters, let each cook for them selves.

*My question is about supplies of the two families. 
Do you throw all supplies in one location and use by everyone ? 
Do you keep them separate and throw a week worth in the common pantry ? 
Do you keep them separate and each family cooks their own meals *?

long as you live in different quarters, keep them seperate

*About the teen boys and girls*

if things are so bad that you are all bugged out and living like tramps, you'll have more to worry about than young boys and young girls doing what they are supposed to do.reproduce


----------

